# Job Openings in Afghanistan



## AWP (Aug 2, 2015)

Looks like the Taliban and the Haqqani Network are looking for new management.

Afghanistan: Taliban leader Mullah Omar died in 2013 - CNN.com

Sources: Terror network founder Jalaluddin Haqqani died - CNN.com

While I remain skeptical regarding any of this, I'd like to think the bastards are dead. I loved this line:



> Haqqani is the father of Sirajuddin Haqqani, who was named as the deputy chief of the Afghan Taliban on Friday after word of Omar's death.



I still think these two will duke it out once we leave, but ISIS may be enough for them to remain frenemies in the near future.

Burn in hell, J-dog.


----------



## Brill (Aug 2, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> I still think these two will duke it out once we leave, but ISIS may be enough for them to remain frenemies in the near future.



As long as there are little boys in Afghanistan, Talibs and HQN will fight.


----------



## AWP (Aug 2, 2015)

Internal dispute over Taliban succession hints at rifts



> If Mullah Mansoor fails to hold the movement together, the ultimate beneficiary could be the Islamic State group, which has established a small but growing presence in Afghanistan over the past year, in part by recruiting disillusioned Taliban fighters.



Filed under "Duh!"



> "There should be a (grand council), so everyone has a chance to choose their own leader. I do not accept this selection of Mullah Akhtar Mansoor because only a few chose him," Mullah Abdul Manan said.



Absolutely! A grand council is the only way to resolve this crisis of command. We fully support such an endeavor and look forward to this meeting.
Blue skies,
Bone and Viper


----------



## x SF med (Aug 3, 2015)

Fuck a grand council, set up a huge walled compound, throw in the people who want control, toss in one less sword than the starting number and let the last man standing be the first drone target for those pesky little autobots in the sky taking pictures and waiting to launch their missiles.

MOO, YMMV


----------

